

Does Chrome use a custom-located/built-in Flash version? - knowshan

When I visit http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about using Google Chrome (Version 20.0.1132.47) on Mac the Flash version is reported as 11,3,300,257. However, if I visit the same page using Safari or Firefox then Flash version is reported as 11,2,202,235.  So is Chrome using Flash installed in some other custom location?&#60;p&#62;Also, it's interesting that even if Chrome is using a custom Flash version, the system Flash installer still wants to stop/kill Chrome application to perform the update.
======
ushi
This should answer your question:

[http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/flash-player-
google-c...](http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/flash-player-google-
chrome.html#main_How_is_the_integrated_version_of_Flash_Player_that_comes_with_Google_Chrome_different_from_the_separately_installed_plug_in_)

~~~
knowshan
that's helpful. thanks for the link ushi.

